# Bedventure Hassles / Light and Dark (feat. Adventure Brass)



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 25, 2016)

Hello Folks,

Here is a short demo what I did yesterday with the Adventure Brass. Maybe for those who still are unsure if they decide to buy the library: For this kind of style I think this library is pretty damn clever designed. I didn´t really thought a lot the writing here, just as it comes out under my fingers. There is no eq done on the track. I normally tend to do cosmetic corrections but I thought to leave it this time (@Guy Bacos: I didn´t touch any eq here..of course your opinion is always appreciated regarding the room and sound and everything else you might like to mention).

Anyways everybody can critic me all over the place if you like, that is no problem, eben if you hate that short piece: Let it all out. Thanks for taking time and a listen.



Edit, 1st September: Added a new track, same template, a bit more chaos:


----------



## Brendon Williams (Aug 25, 2016)

Nice work! Adventure Brass really does sound great here, especially for this kind of writing. I saw that you'd asked about the soft dynamics for this library prior to purchasing it. What's the verdict now that you've had the chance to use it?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 26, 2016)

Brendon Williams said:


> Nice work! Adventure Brass really does sound great here, especially for this kind of writing. I saw that you'd asked about the soft dynamics for this library prior to purchasing it. What's the verdict now that you've had the chance to use it?



Yeah, a little improvised here and there  Thank you, Brendon. The lowest dynamic so far I hear by playing notes is somehow near a "piano" level. That is pretty good remembering the developer aimed his product for "agile, energetic" writing, still I think that for lyrical lines you need also to connect notes and have a bit of vibrato in the lines which I think other libraries can do a tad better for those kinds of stuff. With Hollywood Brass you can add pretty good those things which you don´t have with AB.

Listen to that:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/f6i1oem8q...Bedventure_Hassles_2Horn_vs_ADB_Horn.mp3?dl=0

First is ABrass, 2nd is Hollywood Brass
I added a 2 Horn French Horn Patch Sus. Accent (Main Mic) from, panned it in the Play Engine mix 10 % left and routed it to the same Instance of QL Spaces where the Adventure brass Horns are routed).


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 27, 2016)

jieff said:


> Your piece "That's not the real Hollywood" pretty much sold me Hollywood Brass... If it's indeed the library you used there.
> 
> Although Adventure Brass sure seems like a joy to play!
> 
> ...



It is a short piece, not like the other track, yes. Short tracks are good exercises to train your muscles on spot. 

I really think ABrass is for this stuff a level on its own.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 28, 2016)

jieff said:


> Oh! Don't get me wrong... Even if it's shorter, if find this piece here to be pretty well written and executed! It's just that I don't have a dedicated brass library that's recorded "in situ", yet (I work with Samplemodeling). So I really need a library that can handle a lot of different scenarios first. And my comment was mostly to let you know how I was impressed by your brass' sound in "That's not the real Hollywood", and to ask and confirm if it was really Hollywood Brass that you had used in it.
> 
> So.. was it HB ?
> 
> ...



Well, short pieces forces you to bring out the essence in the message.

Anyways yes most of time I used HWB, sometimes I added a bit of OT MA 1 Samples, like the Tuba and Bass Trombone, really just occasionally.


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 28, 2016)

jieff said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Well... I'm guilty of being attracted mostly to strings and woodwinds.. you can call me a romantic I guess.


And you can call me confused since I should have more brass libraries but have mostly woodwinds also!


----------



## Kony (Aug 29, 2016)

Very nice - cymbals feel too weak/soft for my preference though ... sorry, I know this is about the brass but....


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 29, 2016)

Kony said:


> Very nice - cymbals feel too weak/soft for my preference though ... sorry, I know this is about the brass but....



Hi Kony, 

Thanks for chiming in.
What would you suggest to make them "stronger"? Any treatment you do with your cymbals? 
I really didn´t notice any weak / soft sound in them so much here.
Thanks.


----------



## Kony (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi Alexander, you indicated in your OP that you hadn't used any EQ on the track so I would start there and boost/cut relevant frequencies etc - but I'm sure you don't need me to tell you this. Having said that, I indicated that this was my own personal preference - but it is your track and you obviously prefer the sound you already have which is un-EQd as you mentioned.... I hope my earlier comment hasn't given the wrong impression - which wasn't meant to detract on how impressive I think your piece already is.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 31, 2016)

Kony said:


> Hi Alexander, you indicated in your OP that you hadn't used any EQ on the track so I would start there and boost/cut relevant frequencies etc - but I'm sure you don't need me to tell you this. Having said that, I indicated that this was my own personal preference - but it is your track and you obviously prefer the sound you already have which is un-EQd as you mentioned.... I hope my earlier comment hasn't given the wrong impression - which wasn't meant to detract on how impressive I think your piece already is.




Hey Kony,

and that applies also to all the guys who comment in general: I would never be angry or huffish when someone tells me where I can improve my pieces. I do that to other members here and sometimes I get the feeling that I box some people out of their comfort zone because I don´t celebrate too much on their pieces. But why are we here? To make a big party and celebreate each other? Of course not. I am grateful for the correspondence and feedbacks from all of you and it helps and helped me already in the past. So Please no worries you can say what ever you feel and want, I always appreciate that as long it is a bit related to subject.

You kow I am working as a fulltime freelance compser for the media industry and believe me I got in the recent years comments on some of my pieces I wrote such as: "Dude, this is so full of shit, that is an F Mark." And that is only one of some of the the real cool ones, I mean.. when I would take such things personal I would stop doing music or kill myself over time or kill such producers. Having said that: Your comments are great and far away from beeing problematic what I am used from my everydays work, so back to topic:

I deliberately didn´t use eq here because I wanted to train and force myself (again) to balance a template just by moving faders and working out dynamic devices. Sure some stuff can have a bit more "bam", like the cymbals, which you can try with eq or maybe a tad of compression. You are completely right.


----------



## novaburst (Aug 31, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> just as it comes out under my fingers.


Very nice feel, the piece kind of reminds me of the movies, something like maybe R O T L A, or even E T, very John Williams, 

Most certainly you have done the brass justice, and like the way you balancing the sound with out EQ that method is the best method,

The brass does sound very up there, but most say I have hered a lot of pieces in a similar motion, that sound great and other brass library's have been used.

Which brings me to say that I believe someone with your skills and knowledge, can easily do this with other brass and make it sound just as good if not better.

So in my view it is objective as to weather it was the library you used or the skill you have,

So in my view you are able to make probably a less advanced library sound great, put the library in the hands of a less skilled composer, I think that is where the fun will begin.


----------



## Kony (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback Alexander - I completely agree with your views on us being here for constructive observations and comments (plus some praise does not hurt). Having said that, I think I was being picky based on my own personal preferences for louder/longer cymbals and it wasn't relevant to your brass OP - so I apologise for that! I thought the brass sounded excellent by the way. Having heard some of your other work, I can only be impressed at your level of expertise, and happy for you that you're able to pursue this as a career. I was wondering what brass you would use if you wanted an over the top (dial to number 11) sound? I currently have Cinebrass and Albion etc - Iceni is great for a low dirty sound but I find I'm having to use compression and some tube for higher brass for that dirty, out-there/crazy effect, but my results for this could be significantly better.... I only ask based on Novaburst's comment:



novaburst said:


> Which brings me to say that I believe someone with your skills and knowledge, can easily do this with other brass and make it sound just as good if not better


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 1, 2016)

Withouth opening a new thread, I have had a bit time today morning and improvised a bit and started another piece.It is really funny how playable that library is in such contexts.



@Kony: I will come later back to your questions.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 1, 2016)

novaburst said:


> Very nice feel, the piece kind of reminds me of the movies, something like maybe R O T L A, or even E T, very John Williams,
> 
> Most certainly you have done the brass justice, and like the way you balancing the sound with out EQ that method is the best method,
> 
> ...



Hi Novaburst, 

it could be interesting to mock the same track up with hollywood brass. You know what, maybe I can export my whole midi data for you guys here and you can then mock that track up with your sounds? Just interested if any of you guys would be interested into that? 




Kony said:


> Thanks for the feedback Alexander - I completely agree with your views on us being here for constructive observations and comments (plus some praise does not hurt). Having said that, I think I was being picky based on my own personal preferences for louder/longer cymbals and it wasn't relevant to your brass OP - so I apologise for that! I thought the brass sounded excellent by the way. Having heard some of your other work, I can only be impressed at your level of expertise, and happy for you that you're able to pursue this as a career. I was wondering what brass you would use if you wanted an over the top (dial to number 11) sound? I currently have Cinebrass and Albion etc - Iceni is great for a low dirty sound but I find I'm having to use compression and some tube for higher brass for that dirty, out-there/crazy effect, but my results for this could be significantly better.... I only ask based on Novaburst's comment:



Hi Kony, 

No need to apologize. As I said I am always grateful for feedback. 
To your question: What is for you and over the top sound? Dial to No. 11? Is that just a brass which is able to play pretty loud triple forte dynamics (e.g. hollywood brass)? Or do you mean in terms of the ensemble size? You know my opinion regarding brass is a matter of my own liking and taste. But I tend to like smaller brass ensemble for several (good) reasons: 
1. Small Ensembles tend to have a tad of more details in their sound

2. Voicings benefit imo from smaller ensembles, they sound to my ear more real.

I neither have cinebrass nor Albion one, but I heard good things about both.

What are dirty crazy effects for you? Just curious. I normally don´t use any compression on a brass section.


----------



## Kony (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi Alexander, I'm thinking along the lines of something like the brass opening to Goldfinger or when the brass cuts loose in the classic Bond theme - so it could just be a triple forte thing which I'm struggling with on the libraries I currently have. I understand George Martin would add significant compression to get that sound in The Beatles tracks Good Morning and Got To Get You Into My Life for example.

I very much like the new version (Light & Dark) by the way. I would be interested in the midi data for a mock up for my libraries but I'm currently on a 4Gb RAM temporary DAW at the moment (it's mad, I know) - and constantly having to freeze and unfreeze channels to make slight changes which is problematic (losing samples, Cubase crashes) - but would love to have a look when the RAM situation changes, should be very soon....


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 2, 2016)

So here is the Midi File rendered out of my project:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/c5hp2b9dwyitt0l/Bedventure_Hassles.mid?dl=0


----------



## novaburst (Sep 2, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> t could be interesting to mock the same track up with hollywood brass.


@AlexanderSchiborr haha no I would need to refuse, even if I use the files you sent i still am not good enough for this sort of stuff,

Plus all samples are developed very differently, so starting points will be different, dynamics will be different, velocity will be different, in fact nothing will be the same , you would need to work with each individual library different, you will not be able to do the same thing because the midi file is in the same place.

I think we just need to accept there are good composers, and there are not so good composers, I think all would agree that your one of the better composers, and giving over midi files to some one want prooth much.

I am not putting down the library adventure brass in no way or form, the library is great, but I still stand by what I said in previous post, the fact one of your experience and skill does not need a special library to do what you did in your demo its just fact.


----------



## Fer (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi Alexander, nice pieces. I specially enjoyed Light and darkness. it seems that this brass does what it does very good. Also it has to be very nice to just play without worrying too much about midi editing.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 3, 2016)

novaburst said:


> @AlexanderSchiborr haha no I would need to refuse, even if I use the files you sent i still am not good enough for this sort of stuff,
> 
> Plus all samples are developed very differently, so starting points will be different, dynamics will be different, velocity will be different, in fact nothing will be the same , you would need to work with each individual library different, you will not be able to do the same thing because the midi file is in the same place.
> 
> ...



Hi,
well that is true that you have to work them out so that they please your samples, but: You can see how I treat dynamics and how I ride the controller Curves, as I think that can help here and there, plus you get a grip what kind of voicings and chord progressions I do in such piece. Also everything is clearly named so there is no confusion what section plays what.
I think you are wrong with that observation regarding good composers vs. not so good ones. I tell you what: I don´t think that I am very talented guy, but what I know is that I do that stuff now for a couple of years and I do and study such things almost every day, really. And that leads me to the point where I say: Of course I am familiar with such writing style because I love and I do it all the time, but not because I am really good by my nature, maybe I am more confident than others but only because I train that a lot. And I tell you also: This is just one very specific music language here. Does that mean I can write a catchy 70s Disco hit? I think no, not at all. Or a something in the vein of the old Back Street Boys stuff like their old hit "Everybody"? No chance in hell..I would need to learn that by listening to that music and train that then as well. So by saying that I think this good vs. not so good composers is more like an excuse just not to enter a challenge. I am pretty sure that you can do that also what I did here. But you have to train that and bite through that materia. And I am pretty sure a lot of others can do that as well. You know why I say all of that because I heard such things in the past from other people a lot like: Yeah, you have talent and so..And I always think in such moments: Oh damnit..do you know how many countless hours I train and learn things sometimes that I just literally get a headache short before falling of my chair? :D
You know there is a good reason why people out there having a great career as a composer, but I don´t think that is why they were born for gods sake with talent in their cradle. These guys just bust of their ass like there is no tomorrow morning. You know like .. for instance Mike Verta, everybody knows him here and he is extremely good in what he is doing but why is that? Not because he has only talent *but most because* he works so hard everyday for I don´t know already 25 years or so.

So in the end ..the question is: Do you really want that? Is it worth all the time, the sweat, the headdaches and sacrificing other things for that? That is up to you. But for me it is like that: When I would have get the chance to get some midi data / score sheet by somebody where I think that he did some fancy cool stuff what I like and want to do as well, I would inherently start to inhale everything and learn learn, and damnit learn from that. I don´t say that my file is a study worth here though :D But I think for people who don´t have a grip on those things it can help to provide for them some starting point?

Look, this is a track I did in 2013. It belongs to one of the many tracks I wrote just for my private studies. Besides ripping and stealing ideas of "Adventures on earth" and "star wars", this track is so full of shit and bad development and orchestration, that it hurts my butt when I listen to it. But I did that to learn and trying to understand more of his writing and his "harmonic language". Executed here terribly bad who cares, I don´t..it is training..you know..:D

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qihyx3kgdw3450v/Adventure_With_Johnny.mp3?dl=0

Well, that is at least my point of view on that.


----------



## novaburst (Sep 3, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Well, that is at least my point of view on that.


I have down loaded the file, it opens with media player still think it is very complex, but it is a completely different type of orchestra that i am trying to create but will take your advice and try to learn the piece even if it is not in brass

Thanks for sharing your files @AlexanderSchiborr


----------



## novaburst (Sep 3, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Listen to that:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/f6i1oem8q...Bedventure_Hassles_2Horn_vs_ADB_Horn.mp3?dl=0


I can also see greater dynamics range here in ABrass, than HWbrass, i guess it a great addition to brass library


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 4, 2016)

novaburst said:


> I have down loaded the file, it opens with media player still think it is very complex, but it is a completely different type of orchestra that i am trying to create but will take your advice and try to learn the piece even if it is not in brass
> 
> Thanks for sharing your files @AlexanderSchiborr



Np, if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Kony (Sep 4, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> When I would have get the chance to get some midi data / score sheet by somebody where I think that he did some fancy cool stuff what I like and want to do as well, I would inherently start to inhale everything and learn learn, and damnit learn from that.


I completely agree and thank you Alexander for sharing this. I have downloaded the file for future reference when I have more RAM (in the very near future).... 

I will update as soon as possible


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi Guys,
And another track from today morning. Simple Melody and here we go. Adventure brass ftw. The melody in the beginning is solo and if you like take it reharmonize and make something out of it. I am trying myself..

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2ig1p5zslwvwlym/Alexander_Schiborr_The_Warlord.mp3?dl=0


----------



## novaburst (Sep 6, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Hi Guys,
> And another track from today morning. Simple Melody and here we go. Adventure brass ftw. The melody in the beginning is solo and if you like take it reharmonize and make something out of it. I am trying myself..
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/2ig1p5zslwvwlym/Alexander_Schiborr_The_Warlord.mp3?dl=0


@AlexanderSchiborr thanks again file sharing your files, feel of war or heading to war, on house back, but great piece it will be fun to make something out of it thanks again


----------

